# Blogging?



## Rhys (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting up a blog. I've been using Yahoo's blog but I think I might transfer to using Nucleus on my own webspace instead - either that or risk the Yahoo blog getting switched off one day.

I'm not sure at the moment whether to host my blog on my .org domain or on my business (.com) domain. Currently it's hosted on my .co.uk domain.

What is people's general opinion on blogs? Would I be better with a news module instead and just put site news instead of a blog or should I just leave well alone, keeping it simple?


----------



## EricBrian (Feb 29, 2008)

Rhys said:


> I'm thinking of putting up a blog. I've been using Yahoo's blog but I think I might transfer to using Nucleus on my own webspace instead - either that or risk the Yahoo blog getting switched off one day.
> 
> I'm not sure at the moment whether to host my blog on my .org domain or on my business (.com) domain. Currently it's hosted on my .co.uk domain.
> 
> What is people's general opinion on blogs? Would I be better with a news module instead and just put site news instead of a blog or should I just leave well alone, keeping it simple?



I blog on blogger and have a copy of Wordpress running on my personal server. Wordpress has the ability to import from Blogger and so, I regularly import in my entries from Blogger so that if Blogger ever screwed something up, I would have a copy.


----------



## Rhys (Feb 29, 2008)

I managed to get the news module working for website  baker so I now have a news page on my website rather than a blog.

I will redesign my old site to use Nucleus (I run 3 websites).


----------

